
Idea: Online algorithm creation and sharing tool - madanella

======
madanella
Should be simply a port of existing software. I imagine a community of people
sharing algorithms about many different subjects and at different levels of
seriousness. My brother wrote a paper on Math Equations for the Socially
Challenged in college that would fit well into this concept.

~~~
byrneseyeview
This market is probably sewn up -- an original algorithm can be the core of a
thesis, while a useful one should be the kernel of a business plan. So you're
competing with arXiv.org and YCombinator. Good luck?

~~~
madanella
I am actually talking about providing the tools to a community of users that
will create those things to share with one another. arXiv.org and YCombinator
address completely separate needs.

